# Replacing twist shifter? Nexus 8



## itchyd (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm about to buy a new bike with a nexus 8. It has twist shifting which I hate. I'd like to replace it with push/pull shifters. What's out there? Are regular old xt shifters compatible? Thanks!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Shimano Alfine SL-S503 8-SPEED Shifter > Components > Drivetrain, Brakes and Pedals > Mountain Bike Shifters | Jenson USA


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

fokof said:


> Shimano Alfine SL-S503 8-SPEED Shifter > Components > Drivetrain, Brakes and Pedals > Mountain Bike Shifters | Jenson USA


This, pretty much. Luckily, Shimano kept their pulls compatible between the Nexus/Alfine series.

IGHs typically use different pull ratios between the gears, even if they have the same overall number as a derailleur shifter.


----------



## Ninja Turtle (Oct 3, 2014)

My only complaint about my alfine8 is the trigger shifters. It can be a little tricky to get it to shift when you want it too. Never thought I'd say this but I'm ready to switch to a grip shift.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

This is the nicest Alfine shifter -

















SRAM X9 with Zerode index plate.


----------

